# Screen Insulation on A class



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Any advice on external silver screens or internal variety for use on a B504 CL Hymer?

Is there an accepted way to fit external screens with one door?

As the colder weather approaches, time to think about these things!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There are external screen covers available for A class vans, but as you say, not sure how they fit; maybe somebody else will come back with details. We have internal ones (came with the van), and they are very good, but collect condensation in the winter. Generally the externals don't have this problem, but you have to have somewhere to store them when they get wet & dirty :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our external 'silver screen' fits to the passenger sliding window one side & fits to the drivers door side so when the screen is fitted in place & the door closed it holds the screen snug - external screens are a must to stop any internal condensation.

- as to storing them wet, I find that mostly the rain just shakes off the material & I roll it up & store it in a home made nylon bag in the side locker.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try Vancomfort they do all sorts....http://tinyurl.com/kqye5h


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Try Vancomfort at Retford, Notts. They supplied some German made ones for my Hymer B544SL. They supply some aluminium extrusions which stick to the side of the van with Sikaflex, supplied with the screens, and some rope which is sewn into the screens slides into that piece of aluminium which holds each side screen in place. They are then tensioned by elastic straps which attach to the wheel arches.

Excellent quality they made a substantial difference to the heat in the van last November in Northern Spain where it was snowing and keep the heat out in the summer.

The people at Vancomfort are very helpful - no connection with them other than as a satisfied customer

www.vancomfort.co.uk/


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ditto to all that on Vancomfort.
The silver screens are very good and cut out condensation/heat. 
They are easy to fit after the first few goes anyway. 
Take care with fitting the aluminium channel over the windows. Follow the instructions. Use tape to help in fitting the channel level and in the right place and then mark its position in pencil. Clean the two surfaces with turps or meths (can't remember) and the Sikaflex (supplied) does the trick.
Mine are either on or off all the time if you see what I mean. A useful refinement would would a front screen which allowed the screen part to fold down 
Bob


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have a set from Silverscreens. They fit as described by Vidicdoc. They work very well and make a huge difference in cold weather (we have never needed them in hot weather as we avoid S Europe in July/August).

Philip


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Silverscreens*

Silverscreens do not produce screens for the newer A class Hymers they told me.
I had already tried the genuine Hymer/Movera type but they came with ridiculous long straps and no where obvious to fit them - even the german dealer had no idea.
I ended up getting a set fitted by
www.soplair.com 
when we were down in France - very good quality - retained on one side by the door and the other side by small studs fitted to the body and quick release buttons on the cover.

Happy Travels


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We got our screens from Taylormade. Hook over the door, wrap round windscreen and the other side fixed with suckers.

Have a set for a 1998 Hymer for sale, only used for a few days. PM me if interested.

Joe


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

20 years ago the late Bill Hayes (snr) of Hayes Leisure gave me over 2 hours of his time on everything he felt I should know as a newcomer to motorcaravans, then told me he didn't have the van I wanted from my wish list, but put me onto Don Amott who had what I wanted in stock. 

I'm now purchasing my first A class van and it is like starting out again, but the good advice is always there.


----------

